
Online Privacy Should Be Modeled on Real-World Privacy - dublinben
https://daringfireball.net/2020/09/online_privacy_real_world_privacy
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
For anyone interested in this topic, Rick Falkvinge wrote a 21 part series for
Privacy News Online called "Analog Equivalent Privacy Rights" which is a
really good deep dive. [1-21]

[1][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-our-children-should-have-the-same-rights-as-our-parents/)
[2][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-analog-anonymous-letter/)
[3][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-posting-an-anonymous-public-message/)
[4][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-our-children-have-lost-privacy-of-location/)
[5][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-where-did-freedom-of-assembly-go/)
[6][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-everything-say-think-will-used-future/)
[7][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-analog-libraries-were-private-searches-for-information/)
[8][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-using-third-party-services-not-cancel-expectation-privacy/)
[9][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-government-knows-what-you-read/)
[10][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-analog-journalism-was-protected-digital-journalism-
prosecutable/) [11][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-our-parents-used-anonymous-cash/)
[12][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-our-parents-bought-things-untracked/)
[13][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-our-digital-children-are-tracked-not-just-in-everything-they-
buy-but-in-what-they-dont-buy/)
[14][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-our-analog-parents-dating-preferences-werent-tracked-recorded-
and-catalogued/) [15][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-our-analog-parents-conversations-werent-prevented-on-a-per-
topic-basis/) [16][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-our-childrens-privacy-and-data-retention/)
[17][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-previous-inviolability-diaries/)
[18][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-our-analog-parents-had-private-conversations-with-friends-and-
at-home/) [19][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-telescreens-in-our-living-rooms/)
[20][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-your-analog-boss-couldnt-read-your-mail-ever/)
[21][https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-
equivalent...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/analog-equivalent-
privacy-rights-21-21-conclusion-privacy-has-been-eliminated-from-the-digital-
environment/)

